# Aggressive Twins



## GouRonin (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> _AGGRESSIVE TWINS (front two hand direct push)
> 1. While standing naturally step back with your left foot simultaneously executing a right inward block on the outside of opponents left arm.
> 2.  *Immediately* execute a right sidekick to the attackers left knee to buckle and (open the door) expose their centerline.
> ...



A friend of mine was reading a manual with a technique written in it and after he would hit a section that said something like "_Immediatly,_" or "_Without hesitation_" he'd look up and say something like...

_" Well no sh*t m*ther f*cker! It's not like I'm going to see if I can finish my beer in between strikes!"_

Kenpo manuals are funny.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *




Because no knowlege is useless.  There is something useful in every technique.  Like I have heard before every technique has merit.


----------



## Roland (Jun 1, 2002)

that is a "joke" (?) I have heard Huk Planas tell more than once while teaching this technique!
Still not sure if I should laugh or not, hard to tell with that guy sometimes!


----------



## donald (Jun 1, 2002)

The side kick you mentioned. Is it a thrust, or snap? Do you rechamber, and plant into the r. neutral, or do you fall into it after the kick? Does'nt the technique finish with a r. back knuckle following the spinning back kick?


Salute :asian:


----------



## donald (Jun 1, 2002)

Jason,
        Yes sir it do.... I think I may have glommed the b.f. from another tech.. Its been awhile since I've checked the manual. 

Grasi,
Donaldo :shrug:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 1, 2002)

That's how I was taught to do it except for the spin kick at the end. There is no backfist that I know of in it as well.

The side kick is a thrust kick and Jason hit it with opening up the centerline. By buckiling the left knee, you cancel the depth zone and open up the center for the front kick. I was taught when I put the foot down after the side kick to put it down in modified twist stance putting the left front kick online to the target.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Are saying into a right rotating twist stance. Modified being not totally twisting all of the way around towards your right side. I can understand that.
> Jason Farnsworth *



Yes, that's the idea  


:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> _" Well no sh*t m*ther f*cker! It's not like I'm going to see if I can finish my beer in between strikes!"_
> 
> Kenpo manuals are funny. [/B]



Reference material- you're supposed to learn it from a teacher.   Immediately means within the same flow of action... Immediately, or within the same flow of action- 500 times- what would you pick?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)




----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

Ok...... but here is the original version......

Aggressive Twins (two-hand push)

a.  With your feet together step back with your 
    left foot into a right neutral bow as you 
    execute a right inward strike to both arms of 
    opponent with your left hand covering.

b.  From your right neutral bow immediately 
    deliver a right knife-edge kick horizontally 
    across opponent's left shin.

c.  Plant your right foot back to its original 
    position (last position) and deliver a left 
    ball kick to opponents sternum.

d.  Plant your left kicking foot toward 1 o'clock 
    into a left neutral bow.

:asian: 

That's the original........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2002)

I was kind of hoping to revisit the technique of the week thing that was discussed a while ago. Delayed Sword was already talked about in another thread. My next technique in line is Aggressive Twins some of you may have Alternating Maces next but we'll put that on next week. I don't have a list of techniques on my computer to randomly post so I'll type this off of the top of my head and probably a little short on description.

AGGRESSIVE TWINS (front two hand direct push)
       1. While standing naturally step back with your left foot simultaneously executing a right inward block on the outside of opponents left arm.                                            
       2.  Immediately execute a right sidekick to the attackers left knee to buckle and 	(open the door) expose their centerline.          
       3.   Now in a right neutral bow deliver a left front kick to opponents sternum or solar plexus to drive the attacker backwards. 
       4.   Without hesitation execute a right spinning back kick to any available target on the opponents centerline. Plant the right foot forward toward 12 oclock then front crossover cover out towards 6 oclock.     
This is my interpretation of Aggressive Twins. Please feel free to correct anything on my movement list. Also Let's hear any likes or dislikes about this techniques.
Thanks,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2002)

Mr. Jackson,
I believe your probably right. Unfotunately I learned this technique with the 3 kicks. The reason I was told for the third kick was after the left front kick you are standing left side forward. Since almost everyone is right side dominant hence the reason for the "suffix". The second reason I was given was because the spin back kick is a hard kick to perform well this gives people extra practice on this kick.  You know now that I think about it I believe our class puts in the spin kick at orange belt.  This is after the student has added to some more basics. I'd have to go back and ask my instructor that question. I've always been able to perform the kick so I just put it on the end. Thanks for the idea.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2002)

Donald,
I believe it's a thrust kick. I might be wrong but if you use a snap kick you might not get the same effect. The idea is to open the centerline up. Opposite to Attacking Mace. Attacking Mace open the opponent with the right punch, Aggressive Twins opens them up with the right kick. What you can do with the hands you can do with the feet. Both use opposite sides of the body to open the attackers centerline. Anyway back to the question I usually kick and plant down to set up for the left front kick. As far as the back knuckle I don't know about that we don't use that in this technique. Intellectual Departure uses a back knuckle after right back kick. Does that answer your question?
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2002)

Are saying into a right rotating twist stance. Modified being not totally twisting all of the way around towards your right side. I can understand that. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 2, 2002)

Mr. C. this is in my curriculum as well as Spreading Branch, and Intellectual Departure. I don't know why the 3 were replaced. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 2, 2002)

Correction, ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 2, 2002)

Tom Kelly teaches this technique in his purple belt requirements, he hasnt dropped it


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't believe the original version has a third kick? I could be wrong, but I don't  teach the third kick.


----------

